# Smoked Cheese Question:



## stormrider (May 18, 2012)

I have a question pertaining to some cheese that I cold smoked, I usually smoke my cheese in cooler temps but my son came up from Boston and put a major assualt on my supply, so I purchased a bunch of Cabot cheddar and smoked it this past wekend and when i went to remove the cheese from the Green Egg I noticed that is had a condensation look to it like it had sweated during the smoking process, I know it was around 78 degrees when I smoked the cheese, I used just the AMZNPS with peach sawdust. Is the moisture that I observed is that the oils coming out of the cheese and will it effect the taste in anyway? I guess I can wait a few weeks and answer that myself but I thought I would ask everyone here who has been doing this alot longer then I. Thanks..Buzz


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 18, 2012)

Stormrider said:


> I have a question pertaining to some cheese that I cold smoked, I usually smoke my cheese in cooler temps but my son came up from Boston and put a major assualt on my supply, so I purchased a bunch of Cabot cheddar and smoked it this past wekend and when i went to remove the cheese from the Green Egg I noticed that is had a condensation look to it like it had sweated during the smoking process, I know it was around 78 degrees when I smoked the cheese, I used just the AMZNPS with peach sawdust. Is the moisture that I observed is that the oils coming out of the cheese and will it effect the taste in anyway? I guess I can wait a few weeks and answer that myself but I thought I would ask everyone here who has been doing this alot longer then I. Thanks..Buzz


Yes its the oils and slight water moisture. Pat it down with a paper towel then seal however you like. The longer it stays sealed the better.


----------



## scarbelly (May 18, 2012)

nepas said:


> Yes its the oils and slight water moisture. Pat it down with a paper towel then seal however you like. The longer it stays sealed the better.


Exactly - especially us folks living in warmer climates have this happen all the time. Like Rick said - especially since you lost some moisture, let it sit even longer


----------



## danelmore (May 18, 2012)

deleted


----------



## stormrider (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the answers, I appreciate it.

Buzz


----------



## venture (May 19, 2012)

These guys have you covered.

A little sweat is not a big problem, but there are ways around it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

